# Montreal selon Atanga



## MexiQuebecois (Sep 22, 2008)

There hasn't been a Montreal thread I've looked at that doesn't touch the Quebec VS Canada issue  I think we all owe Atanga an apology. But hey buddy don't let this discourage you, I'm sure one thing we can all agree on is that Montreal is beautiful and unique, it might have its issues, but tell me which city doesn't? I know I fell in love with the city and everything it gave me, can't wait to go back, I'm gonna kiss the floor just like the pope once I go back lol 

But anyways, time to feed this hungry crowd with your photos Atanga


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

Well, it's not by accident that these debates came up: just look at the first photo in this photothread. It's the author himself who was making a statement, so different opinions on the subject or even criticism should have been expected.


----------



## Atanga (Jul 11, 2008)

Mishevy said:


> Well, it's not by accident that these debates came up: just look at the first photo in this photothread. It's the author himself who was making a statement, so different opinions on the subject or even criticism should have been expected.


Well said. The statement was "This is Montreal".

You're right. I don't need apologies (thanks though, MexiQuebecois) since I love debate and I love this one in particular, but in an appropriate context. As soon as people become truly offended and start insulting each other, this is no longer the right place for the discussion. I respect SSC as a format and I hope people respect my photo thread enough not turn it into a shouting match. But I'm not upset or hurt or anything. Rather somewhat amused at how this all spiraled out of hand over basically nothing. I'm too busy to take photos for a few days, not in hiding or anything!

Photos of a place are best when somehow provocative. So discussion is great, but in the end it's just a bunch of photos of a place. :nocrook:


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

A little discussion is ok in these threads, but by and large they are PHOTO THREADS, not Skybar free-for-alls. Once discussion turns to insults or fighting, then it is over. Now, if that has been completely and utterly hashed to death, maybe we could let it drop and get back to Atanga's wonderful photos!


----------



## Atanga (Jul 11, 2008)

*Quartier Latin & around*

Giving in to a craving for a McDonalds breakfast, I took a walk early this cold Sunday morning east on Sherbrooke and down through the Quartier Latin (where the McDo is) and then west along the dodgy part of Ste-Catherine before heading north again and completing my circle with a stop at Timmy Ho's because McDonalds coffee sucks. Enjoy!


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Atanga said:


> Giving in to a craving for a McDonalds breakfast, I took a walk early this cold Sunday morning east on Sherbrooke and down through the Quartier Latin (where the McDo is) and then west along the dodgy part of Ste-Catherine before heading north again and completing my circle with a stop at *Timmy Ho's* because McDonalds coffee sucks. Enjoy!


You call it Timmy Ho's? That's very funny. Nice to see Foufounes Electriques still there. I also noticed in your second last photo a store with the words 'Commission des Liquor'. What is that?


----------



## Atanga (Jul 11, 2008)

Yeah Timmy Ho's. I think I picked that up in rural Ontario somewhere. Interesting aside: In QC Timmy's isn't quite the institution yet that it is in other parts of the country. You'd be amazed how many people (probably most) have never heard of double double and don't believe me that it's in the dictionary.

And Commission des Liqueurs is a bar that opened last year.


----------



## esprit (Dec 13, 2007)

Jolie ville ! 

Est-ce que toute la ville est comme ça ou tu as pris ces photos dans des endroits plutôt ordonnés ?


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Atanga said:


> Yeah Timmy Ho's. I think I picked that up in rural Ontario somewhere. Interesting aside: In QC Timmy's isn't quite the institution yet that it is in other parts of the country. You'd be amazed how many people (probably most) have never heard of double double and don't believe me that it's in the dictionary.
> 
> And Commission des Liqueurs is a bar that opened last year.


I believe Tim's reached iconic status in Atlantic Canada and Ontario first. The chain has expanded massively in western Canada to the point where it's reaching that status there, if it's not there already. There are 3,437 stores in total and they opened there 500th US store last year. You can even get Tim's products in Ireland, the UK, and Afghanistan. Quebec seems to be the last jurisdiction in Canada yet to be infiltrated by this chain. It's just a matter of time. 

I remember another unflattering name for a fast food chain while growing up in Halifax. We used to call Kentucky Fried Chicken, 'Dirty Bird'.

One Quebec chain I'd love to see in the rest of Canada is La Belle Province. A Simons in Toronto would be nice too. So, that's a bar, not the Quebec provincial liquor store. It did look a little too snazzy for something government owned.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

LOL! Le Manoir... I used to stay at that guest house about 25 years ago hehe... still remember the oily night desk guy. Gave me the willies
He was forever warning me I could not bring girls back at night, and I didn't have the heart to tell him that was not going to ever happen!


----------



## Atanga (Jul 11, 2008)

esprit said:


> Jolie ville !
> 
> Est-ce que toute la ville est comme ça ou tu as pris ces photos dans des endroits plutôt ordonnés ?


Chaque quartier à Montreal a son propre style et architecture et ce qu'on voit ici est typique de la rue Saint-Denis. Mais si tu parle de la condition de les immeubles et les magasins, oui les quartiers du centre de la ville sont tous plus ou moins comme ça.


----------



## Atanga (Jul 11, 2008)

isaidso said:


> I remember another unflattering name for a fast food chain while growing up in Halifax. We used to call Kentucky Fried Chicken, 'Dirty Bird'.
> 
> One Quebec chain I'd love to see in the rest of Canada is La Belle Province. A Simons in Toronto would be nice too. So, that's a bar, not the Quebec provincial liquor store. It did look a little too snazzy for something government owned.


Haha! I almost only call it dirty bird! It never stops being funny. 
I agree Simons would be great in the rest of Canada, but I'm not sure that as a Quebecer I feel comfortable spreading La Belle around! That's our dirty little secret :nono:

The provincial alcohol store here is called the SAQ and actually they're super nice. I thought that was normal and I was kinda confused when I first went into an LCBO. There are some nice ones for sure, but most I saw look like they've seen a few summers too many. Ontario has godly heath care compared to Quebec though so obviously there's no clear winner here.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Awesome photos, some very colourful graffiti there too . Montreal looks like a very interesting city!


----------



## Atanga (Jul 11, 2008)

*Evening near Concordia University*

Just a few shots around Ste-Catherine, de Maisonneuve, and St-Matthieu.


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

i just <} looking at those photos!

merci!


----------



## Kensingtonian (Nov 8, 2008)

i'm gonna be there in 2 weeks!! can't wait!

i always found it ironic that a city that gets more snow and ice than most cities has more outdoor staircases than anywhere else. are there a lot of lawsuits from people slipping? not that i want them to change it - they look great.


----------



## Kensingtonian (Nov 8, 2008)

Atanga said:


> Yeah Timmy Ho's. I think I picked that up in rural Ontario somewhere. Interesting aside: In QC Timmy's isn't quite the institution yet that it is in other parts of the country. You'd be amazed how many people (probably most) have never heard of double double and don't believe me that it's in the dictionary.
> 
> And Commission des Liqueurs is a bar that opened last year.


is it true that asking for a "regular" coffee is only an Ontario thing? regular means one cream, one sugar for those who don't know. when i was out west i would ask for a medium regular and nobody knew what i was talking about.


----------



## Rumors (Jul 1, 2007)

Awesome photos.


----------



## Atanga (Jul 11, 2008)

Taller said:


> LOL! Le Manoir... I used to stay at that guest house about 25 years ago hehe... still remember the oily night desk guy. Gave me the willies
> He was forever warning me I could not bring girls back at night, and I didn't have the heart to tell him that was not going to ever happen!


You know I've never been in there. Is it nice? I always imagine an amsterdam-in-the-70s upholstered vibe in there. 

@Kensingtonian: I've never heard of any lawsuits. And the staircases are so elemental to montreal we often don't notice them. It wouldn't surprise me if it doesn't often occur to anyone sue over it. The story of why they exist, however, is quite an interesting one...


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

It certainly was _not_ nice when I stayed there, despite the rather grand name! LOL! I soon found much nicer digs. Tons of guest houses in Mtl.


----------



## JoseRodolfo (Jul 9, 2003)

Lovely! What a beautiful city!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautiful Montreal photos


----------



## Atanga (Jul 11, 2008)

Thanks guys!


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

my favourite city in america continent, nice shots:cheers:


----------



## Rumors (Jul 1, 2007)

Outstanding. :applause:


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

It is always a treat to see new updates in this wonderful thread!! You are amazing at capturing street life! :cheers:


----------



## Atanga (Jul 11, 2008)

Thanks again! 
I'll be moving back to Toronto in a few days and I just seem to have less and less time to wander around Montreal as I approach the move so this thread might be over before it really started. Hope we get some good light on the weekend!


----------



## Atanga (Jul 11, 2008)

*Plateau scenes*

The Plateau Mont-Royal is one of Canada's most fascinating and storied neighbourhoods. It sprawls along the eastern plateau of Mount Royal, north east of the downtown, and it's been home to cycles of political, artistic, and cultural movements over the last century and a half that have contributed greatly to the shape of modern Canada. Since the Anglophone exodus of the 70s and 80s, Montreal has dropped off the English speaking radar somewhat outside of Quebec and the neighbourhood's stories have faded among the stiffer of the Two Solitudes. It's as vibrant as ever though and still nurturing wonderful art and music in many languages. (Malajube, Arcade Fire, Jean Leloup, Leonard Cohen, to hit some of the big names) 

Here are a few random scenes I shot today while dropping off and later picking up my scooter from my mechanic on rue de la Roche...

(note: many shots in this thread are already taken on the plateau because my life centers around it, but I thought it was worth adding a little back story for those not familiar with Montreal)


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

^^Very colourful and lovely.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Good luck on your move, and I look forward to seeing more of your Toronto pics when you arrive! :cheers:


----------



## Atanga (Jul 11, 2008)

*Walking distance*

A nice lazy Saturday.
Things have gotten a lot greener since last time on the roof...


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

Great pictures! Makes me regret turning down McGill...


----------



## Atanga (Jul 11, 2008)

*A change of camera...*

... it agrees so much more with photobucket for some reason...


















































































http://i465.photobucket.com/albums/rr18/atanga/Montrea9
/DSC_0043.jpg


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

Montreal is the most beautiful big city in Canada. It's architecture is very French inspired, particularly from Brittany. Island cities fill in real nice.


----------



## FamilyCheck (May 26, 2009)

great pics! I really loved Montréal


----------



## SPQR (Aug 25, 2007)

Atanga where have you been?


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

I LOVE Montreal!


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

I think we all miss his amazing photography!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing updates about Montreal btw


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

charming 

a true gem... will definitely go there, and more than once


----------



## jpsolarized (May 3, 2009)

i loved those Montreal pics, and would really like to see a row of those of old Montreal.

thanks, cheers


----------



## Atanga (Jul 11, 2008)

SPQR said:


> Atanga where have you been?


Thanks guys!! That makes my day  
I've been hiding out in Toronto. Just started taking photos again after a long hiatus. I'm sure there's a new thread coming in there somewhere...


----------



## SPQR (Aug 25, 2007)

You still owe me some outremont pics.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Atanga said:


> Thanks guys!! That makes my day
> I've been hiding out in Toronto. Just started taking photos again after a long hiatus. I'm sure there's a new thread coming in there somewhere...


That is fantastic news! We await it with baited breath! :banana:


----------



## AMS guy (Jun 27, 2003)

OMG this city rocks! :drool: Fascinating diversity.


----------



## whiteyP (Apr 16, 2011)

@Atanga
thank you for painting a great portrait of our city .... really liked the NDG shots and would have been great if you did some more neighborhoods around town. Great thread all around


----------



## stolpioni (Jun 4, 2011)

Mishevy said:


> You didn't get my point. I said I met many native Montrealers, English-speakers from Quebec, who could barely put 3 sentences together in broken French. So what if they are from Quebec and been there for generations. It's still not a good enough excuse for not learning French or even refusing it, living in a province where approx. 80% of the population are Francophones.


Why should I have to learn French? Canada is an English speaking country. They should learn English, not the other way around.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Oh crap! I thought Atanga was back.


----------

